# Vote for me :)



## lizflowers42 (Sep 22, 2013)

Yep, I am putting out a request for you all to vote for me 
http://saponifier.com/vote-design-mania-contest/ #41 under the paint chip challenge would be my Cactus and Sea Salt Soap!


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 22, 2013)

I did- good luck!


----------



## lsg (Sep 22, 2013)

Done.


----------



## JaimeM (Sep 22, 2013)

Done!


----------



## Trinity (Sep 22, 2013)

Done..... and not just because you ask me to but because yours is quite beautiful


----------



## lizflowers42 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks guys   Since they didn't use my photo with the paint chip, here is the inspiration!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 22, 2013)

Done! I really love it! :grin:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## savonierre (Sep 22, 2013)

Beautiful soap and done.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Sep 22, 2013)

Done. Good luck!


----------



## purplefan (Sep 22, 2013)

Voted


----------



## kazmi (Sep 22, 2013)

Done and great job!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 22, 2013)

Good Luck! Done


----------



## evilnurse (Sep 22, 2013)

Done. Your soap is beautiful


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Sep 23, 2013)

Did it


----------



## Lissa Loo (Sep 23, 2013)

Voted! Good luck, love the greyXD


----------



## lizflowers42 (Sep 23, 2013)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!   Sorry for soliciting my votes...but...you all like to look at soapy stuffs


----------



## Hazel (Sep 23, 2013)

Don't be sorry for asking. Other people have asked in the past, too. I'm happy to help you out and I hope you win.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Sep 23, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> THANK YOU EVERYONE!   Sorry for soliciting my votes...but...you all like to look at soapy stuffs



Soap **** is always welcome!! Good luck!


----------

